

Behavioral Targeting for better UX and increased conversions - prajjwal
http://blog.targeterapp.com/post/25024587312/behavioral-targeting-better-ux-increased-conversions

======
mjpizz
"...[customized and unique user experience] builds the visitor’s trust and
helps you gain better traction."

Ditto this. If you're not focused on personal experiences, it is hard to (1)
build or sell a product that people actually want and more importantly (2)
engage in meaningful relationships with customers.

I'd love to see more digging in on #2 (relationships) in particular. We came
from the relationship-angle, and only recently started leveraging that with
more powerful targeting (<http://www.olark.com/targeting>).

In my opinion, a meaningful two-way customer relationship still trumps a
simple "deal popup". However, targeting is a great tool for focusing our
attention and cultivating those relationships :)

------
brainzest
Do you have any study showing targeting helps in increasing the conversions?

------
brianfryer
Why is this free? I'd love to use it, but am worried about the seemingly lack
of a sustainable business model (read: if a free service is shutdown, the
people using it are boned).

Love the idea, though.

~~~
sushi
We are currently in beta and want to gain traction before starting paid plans.
We have been accepted to Startup Chile and paid plans will be available once
we put a payment gateway in place.

